# aruba 2-3 days sailing wanted 3/23-3/25 2 people



## tonyjakacki (Jan 30, 2002)

My wife and I would like to sail, charter small sailboat for 2-3 days at start of vacation in aruba 3/23-3/25, will join others or group if economical, just want to sail, overnite, etc. please let me know asap thanx,
[email protected]


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

I checked on this a few months ago and could find no one that bareboat charters. If you are interested in hiring a boat and crew, you will probably have some luck finding one for overnight, although we have never done that.

Have you checked the Aruba BBs to get possibilities?

Have fun in Aruba. We go almost every August and have a blast. Sailing is good, too, with 20-30 kts typical.


----------

